# Udder & milk testing



## Kristin (May 31, 2020)

My little little Trixie's udder has been developed for about 5 weeks now. Yesterday I tested the PH in her milk and it was about 7.5, I wanted to test again tonight, but cant get a drop out.... Is this normal?


----------



## Taz (Jun 1, 2020)

Yay! She's getting closer!!!! 
I'm pretty sure Holly had that happen with Sally when she was getting closer then they got some again and it tested lower.


----------



## Maryann at MiniV (Jun 1, 2020)

She's holding it in! LOL. One way to encourage her to drop her milk is massage her bag with a damp, warm wash cloth.


----------



## Kristin (Jun 1, 2020)

Maryann at MiniV said:


> She's holding it in! LOL. One way to encourage her to drop her milk is massage her bag with a damp, warm wash cloth.


I will try that..thank you!
She is holding the foal and milk hostage now...haha


----------



## Kristin (Jun 1, 2020)

Taz said:


> Yay! She's getting closer!!!!
> I'm pretty sure Holly had that happen with Sally when she was getting closer then they got some again and it tested lower.


I sure hope so! I think I am more anxious for her to foal than I was for my daughters to be born...lol


----------



## MerMaeve (Jun 1, 2020)

LOL


Kristin said:


> I sure hope so! I think I am more anxious for her to foal than I was for my daughters to be born...lol


----------



## Taz (Jun 2, 2020)

Pls let us know how it's going?


----------



## Kristin (Jun 2, 2020)

I was able to test her again! Last night, she was at 7.5 & just now, she was at 7.2... I'm hoping she is moving along now!!


----------



## Holly Chisholm (Jun 2, 2020)

Taz said:


> Yay! She's getting closer!!!!
> I'm pretty sure Holly had that happen with Sally when she was getting closer then they got some again and it tested lower.



Yep, it was ALWAYS hard to get milk out of her. When the PH started to lower, it went down about a tenth per day. It stayed at 6.0 for two days before Sterling was born. 

We tested our neighbor's mare who supposedly wasn't due til June/July. It was 7.4. Two weeks later, my neighbor went on a trip, and the baby was born while he was gone! These test strips seem pretty accurate.


----------



## Kristin (Jun 2, 2020)

Awesome! Thank you for the info!


----------



## Kristin (Jun 4, 2020)

PH is still 7.2 tonight, but its a solid 7.2, I wasn't comparing back and forth to 7.5 wondering which its closer to. Udder looks bigger today also.


----------



## Kristin (Jun 5, 2020)

What do you all think? I'm thinking she is teetering between 7.2 and 6.8, maybe more towards 6.8.


----------



## Taz (Jun 6, 2020)

I think she's closer to 6.8. Coming down every day, yay! Keep going!


----------



## Maryann at MiniV (Jun 6, 2020)

Agree... She looks at about 6.8 .... Almost there! Depending on what she tests today, you MAY have a little one in about 24 hrs!


----------



## MerMaeve (Jun 6, 2020)

So is lower better?


----------



## Taz (Jun 6, 2020)

Yes, 6 means a foal anytime.

Come on Trixie, you can do it before the weekend is over!


----------



## Kristin (Jun 6, 2020)

I sure hope so!!!


----------



## Holly Chisholm (Jun 7, 2020)

Anything???


----------



## Kristin (Jun 8, 2020)

No...
Her PH has been 6.8 in the AM and 7.2 in the PM...
Lots of laying down last night, but she seemed content, not at all restless or uncomfortable. Today she is has a definate attitude!


----------



## Holly Chisholm (Jun 8, 2020)

Sally was very restless for about three nights (ALWAYS at night), then she became real quiet. That's when we got our little Sterling.


----------



## Kristin (Jun 10, 2020)

PH went up and seems to be more near 7.5, she hasn't show any signs, except this AM she was in an awful mood!! She tried to run me over 2x while out for her walk (bad little girl) and she was just as nasty to the big horses, screaming and kicking at them through the fence.


----------



## Taz (Jun 10, 2020)

She's getting there but in her own way. Hang in there, she'll have it when you least expect!


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Jun 10, 2020)

I’ll say as well that both my mares this year dropped to around 6.8 then jumped back up to 7.5-7.8 for a day or so before dropping again and foaling like 24 hrs later.


----------



## Kristin (Jun 10, 2020)

Hmmm.... Well hopefully that is what she is doing!!


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Jun 10, 2020)

She definitely looks close!


----------



## Kristin (Jun 11, 2020)

Udder feels softer this AM, PH is back to 6.8 and she is being odd... Yesterday she stayed out in her paddock all day, usually she stands in her stall. Last night I didn't see her lay down at all, I check the monitor every hour through the night and usually catch her snoozing 3-4x a night. This AM, she wanted out of her stall and when I let her out she walked as fast as she could to the far back on the property (we have 10 acres), she NEVER goes back there... She wandered around and butt rubbed on the fence a lot and walked herself through bushes a bunch too... I watched from a distance for about an hour.... She finally wandered back up near the barn and is just hanging out nibbling weeds now.


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Jun 11, 2020)

Kristin said:


> Udder feels softer this AM, PH is back to 6.8 and she is being odd... Yesterday she stayed out in her paddock all day, usually she stands in her stall. Last night I didn't see her lay down at all, I check the monitor every hour through the night and usually catch her snoozing 3-4x a night. This AM, she wanted out of her stall and when I let her out she walked as fast as she could to the far back on the property (we have 10 acres), she NEVER goes back there... She wandered around and butt rubbed on the fence a lot and walked herself through bushes a bunch too... I watched from a distance for about an hour.... She finally wandered back up near the barn and is just hanging out nibbling weeds now.



Sounds close!


----------



## Taz (Jun 12, 2020)

Anything???????


----------



## Kristin (Jun 12, 2020)

No 
Last night was uneventful...today, she is still wanting to be alone and going to the back of the property...she has rubbed her butt so much that she has a raw/red spot on her butt cheek. PH looked 6.8 still, maybe a tad higher


----------



## Taz (Jun 12, 2020)

Sigh....
I think it's a conspiracy against the newbies.


----------



## Taz (Jun 13, 2020)

Changes? Baby?


----------



## Kristin (Jun 13, 2020)

Anyone want a cute and annoying pony that may or may not give birth in 2020 !
PH was a solid 7.2 this AM... No clue what the deal is with that!
She is being very calm and sweet, but still wants to be way out back by herself... I just came to check on her and she was flat out napping... I had a half heart attack a first thinking it was happening up here on our back hill.... But NO!!
Lots of butt rubbing and pressing and also rubbing her belly and udder on low bushes!


----------



## Taz (Jun 13, 2020)

Poor you! She will have it.....I think. If it makes you feel any better Tilly isn't giving any behavioral signs that she's pregnant at all except for the odd tail swish or belly bump at night. She's had no physical changes since last Wed and what's there is pathetically little for 10 weeks of getting ready. I'm not trying to compare who has it worst, I think it's a tie between you, me and PitterPatter. What is with this torture?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Kristin (Jun 13, 2020)

It does make me feel a little better that I am not the only one losing my mind!!


----------



## Kristin (Jun 13, 2020)

Do either of you know when your girls are/were due?


----------



## Taz (Jun 14, 2020)

I was told Tilly was bred on her foal heat so that would have been May 20 about, so no, no idea.
PitterPatter was told Snickers was bred in June.
No baby?


----------



## Kristin (Jun 14, 2020)

So both for you are very overdue!!

No baby and we have no date at all for us.... Trixie was pastured with a stallion and the seller just said this spring or summer she would foal. Vet confirmed pregnancy via ultrasound about 3.5 weeks ago and said she is definitely at the end of her pregnancy (she brought the wrong wand and couldn't give me any exact measurements, we saw 2 legs and a head).


----------



## Taz (Jun 14, 2020)

Either both overdue or the owners had no idea, I'm going with no idea . Tilly was running with the stud too. I got hold of a previous owner who said Tilly would get a bag for two weeks before foaling, well she's been getting a bag for 10 weeks. What is it with these people?


----------



## Kristin (Jun 14, 2020)

WOW!!! Trixie has had a bag for about 7 weeks now.... Holy cow 10 is insane!! There's goes everything you read online (bagging 2-6 weeks prior to foaling). Are you "watching" Tilly all the time? I have a baby moniter and wake up hourly through the night and basically stalk Trixie pal day while she is out...lol... Im running on about 4-5 hours sleep a night for a few weeks now.


----------



## Taz (Jun 14, 2020)

Hahaha, I'm the same. I have a camera in her stall and check every hour and constantly check her during the day. She's gotten a little cranky about hands on her belly and udder all the time . My other little one popped at 10 weeks two years ago without looking "ready", I'm hoping they've been talking.


----------



## Kristin (Jun 14, 2020)

My saga continues.... I PH test her tonight and her right teat is low like 6.4 (so light I am second guessing it) so I get excited and decide to test the left teat and its like 7.8!!! What on earth is wrong with this little girl!!


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Jun 15, 2020)

Playing the maybe now maybe not game hahaha. Well she’s definitely getting close!


----------



## Taz (Jun 15, 2020)

Gaaaaa!!!!  She's GOT to be close, like any day now close.


----------



## MerMaeve (Jun 15, 2020)

Taz said:


> Gaaaaa!!!!  She's GOT to be close, like any day now close.


So should Tilly......


----------



## Taz (Jun 15, 2020)

MerMaeve said:


> So should Tilly......


I hope you're right
Come on Trixie, tonight's the night


----------



## Jodie (Jun 15, 2020)

So excited for all these babies! My little one is driving me crazy and I don’t think she’s even that close yet lol


----------



## Taz (Jun 15, 2020)

Jodie said:


> So excited for all these babies! My little one is driving me crazy and I don’t think she’s even that close yet lol


When do you think you're girls due...about...maybe. Haha this is crazy making


----------



## Jodie (Jun 15, 2020)

Taz said:


> When do you think you're girls due...about...maybe. Haha this is crazy making


I literally have no idea! She was “a yearling that had never been around a stud” so basically I’m just figuring her due date is between now and September


----------



## Kristin (Jun 16, 2020)

Last night Trixie was up and down about every 30 minutes...I had to work today, I checked her before leaving, the PH strip showed so low, like white, not even yellow with a few specks of light orange, her vulva was very pink inside and loose looking.... I was just sure my daughter would call me home because Trixie was in labor, but NO!
This evening she wasn't doing anything odd or different !


----------



## Taz (Jun 16, 2020)

Gotta be today or tonight......maybe?  
Come on Trixie!!!!!!!!!! I hope you're home today.


----------



## Kristin (Jun 16, 2020)

No baby! I give up...


----------



## Kristin (Jun 16, 2020)

Excuse her dirtiness...she was nicely groomed last night...
Her vulva doesn't look as relaxed as it did yesterday AM & her PH is a good solid 7.2 this AM .


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Jun 16, 2020)

Kristin said:


> Excuse her dirtiness...she was nicely groomed last night...
> Her vulva doesn't look as relaxed as it did yesterday AM & her PH is a good solid 7.2 this AM .



Wow, she looks so incredibly close. Does she have much tail resistance?


----------



## Pitter Patter (Jun 16, 2020)

Kristin said:


> Excuse her dirtiness...she was nicely groomed last night...
> Her vulva doesn't look as relaxed as it did yesterday AM & her PH is a good solid 7.2 this AM .


She looks like any minute..compared to Snickers your girl's gotta be light years before her!


----------



## Pitter Patter (Jun 16, 2020)

elizabeth.conder said:


> Wow, she looks so incredibly close. Does she have much tail resistance?


What about intermittent tail resistance? Good grief, I sure hope that is some positive signal!


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Jun 16, 2020)

Pitter Patter said:


> What about intermittent tail resistance? Good grief, I sure hope that is some positive signal!



Yes it is! One of my mares this year was all over the place with tail resistance. But looking at the side picture she looks very v’d. Udder looks good. Elongation will come. That can fluctuate like crazy too.


----------



## Kristin (Jun 16, 2020)

Not much tail resistance, unless she feels "violated" and clenches everything up..lol


----------



## Pitter Patter (Jun 17, 2020)

This is crazy! I am thinking previous owner really had no idea when Snickers was bred!


----------



## Taz (Jun 17, 2020)

Pitter Patter said:


> This is crazy! I am thinking previous owner really had no idea when Snickers was bred!


She's either going long or the previous owner got it wrong, she'll get there, hang in.


----------



## Taz (Jun 17, 2020)

Kristin said:


> Not much tail resistance, unless she feels "violated" and clenches everything up..lol


Baby last night????


----------



## Kristin (Jun 17, 2020)

Nope... I decided not to even set my alarm to check her hourly..... My teenage daughter was up late and watched her on the monitor, but nothing seemed "off" so I figured I should sleep... It was worth it!


----------



## Taz (Jun 18, 2020)

?????????


----------



## Kristin (Jun 18, 2020)

Still nothing nothing.....grhhhhh!!
I contacted the previous owner... Trixie was out with the stud from Feb 2019 to Feb 2020...so that info will be of great help 
A lady I iknow is a horse mid-wife...she has said she doesn't look quit ready all along and now says she looks ready... She goes off the udder and teats and now Trixie's teats are starting to point out and not just down... This AM she started her antics of wandering out back by herself again.... Its like deja-voo....


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Jun 18, 2020)

Looking really good. One thing is for sure, it’s getting closer! I shared with one of my breeder friends and she says very close.


----------



## Kristin (Jun 18, 2020)

elizabeth.conder said:


> Looking really good. One thing is for sure, it’s getting closer! I shared with one of my breeder friends and she says very close.


Thank you for doing that... Any knowledgeable inputs are much appreciated!! I sure hope she is close!


----------



## MerMaeve (Jun 18, 2020)

Good luck Kristin!! Tonight's the night!


----------



## Jodie (Jun 18, 2020)

Eek!! Come on Trixie! Will be thinking of you Kristin!


----------



## Kristin (Jun 18, 2020)

Thank you ..... You are all wonderful! Im so glad I found this forum! Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Kristin (Jun 19, 2020)

PH last night was 6.4 (or I am losing my mind ).... Nothing seemed "off " at bedtime...but during the day, she was sanding on the opposite site of her stall than normal and did some wandering off alone out back while she was out.
Are you ladies, Tax & MerMaeve PH testing?


----------



## Taz (Jun 19, 2020)

I would love to be ph testing but I'm not being given anything to test!!!! Going crazy too if it helps  Izzy started 12 weeks ago and this morning finally has a really big udder, maybe she's going to start getting serious and have it in a week or two??!!!! Hang in there, she has to have it soon.


----------



## Kristin (Jun 19, 2020)

Yay for progress!!! Izzy will probably move quickly and Trixie will still be waddling around


----------



## MerMaeve (Jun 19, 2020)

No, because we don't own Squirt yet. LOL This fall!!!


----------



## Pitter Patter (Jun 19, 2020)

Kristin said:


> Do either of you know when your girls are/were due?


I was initially told by previous owner that Snickers was bred sometime in June last year. She wasn't sure she was pregnant when we got her at the end of March. According to foaling calculator, ideally she would have foaled sometime between May 30 and June 10.So I asked again and what did my little ears hear? That she didn't really know, might have been one of several times throughout the summer that she put the stallion in with the girls. She foaled at least 2 times before and she knew this because she bought her with two of her young ones, a filly and a colt born a year apart. Hopefully these pics I took today will show up ok...and she really doesn't look obvious pregnant with a huge belly. Now I have another girl, Pepper, who may or may not be expecting. (I might just have babies on the brain!).Pepper is 31" and came with a pretty good pot belly. It only looks a little bigger to me, but when I compare her to pictures I took when they first arrived, I wonder....and she is getting edema in front of her teets. Can't see movement of a baby because she is constantly moving and she is getting irritated with me for the constant scrutiny. I am putting pictures of both up here for opinions (HELP!) The Pinto is Snickers, Small black is Pepper. I don't think Pepper would be close to foaling either way, just wondering if she is pregnant. Anyone care to guess?!





The first udder shot is Snickers, the second Pepper. Believe me, Snickers has been dropped and looked ready to go and then she presents like this today! UGH!


----------



## Pitter Patter (Jun 19, 2020)

Someday I just might get this uploading photos thing right!! Sorry about the extras. I lost one other photo somehow and it is a rear shot where the belly shows better on either side. Mostly even, but a little bump on the side too. (I just got it uploaded and included it above) Thanks for taking a look!


----------



## Kristin (Jun 20, 2020)

Pitter Patter.... I am far from educated on pregnant mares, so I do not dare to guess!! I am no help to you

Here is Trixie tonight... Im not seeing much if any change in her....


----------



## Taz (Jun 20, 2020)

Kristin said:


> Yay for progress!!! Izzy will probably move quickly and Trixie will still be waddling around



Spent another night watching Tilly sleep, you probably did the same . I don't know who's going to waddle across the finish line first, I'm kind of thinking Trixie, but Tilly can't waddle much more than she is!!


----------



## Taz (Jun 20, 2020)

Kristin said:


> Pitter Patter.... I am far from educated on pregnant mares, so I do not dare to guess!! I am no help to you
> 
> Here is Trixie tonight... Im not seeing much if any change in her....



I am not an expert and keep getting it wrong when I guess but I think you might be having two at about the same time. Snickers we know. Lots of edema, you're just waiting for her udder to get going now. Unless you've been feeding Pepper enough to gain weight,and she doesn't look fat, the edema would mean in foal to me. Is the pinto in the background your boy?


----------



## Pitter Patter (Jun 20, 2020)

Kristin said:


> Pitter Patter.... I am far from educated on pregnant mares, so I do not dare to guess!! I am no help to you
> 
> Here is Trixie tonight... Im not seeing much if any change in her....


Oh, but she is soooooo close!!!


----------



## Pitter Patter (Jun 20, 2020)

I'


Taz said:


> I am not an expert and keep getting it wrong when I guess but I think you might be having two at about the same time. Snickers we know. Lots of edema, you're just waiting for her udder to get going now. Unless you've been feeding Pepper enough to gain weight,and she doesn't look fat, the edema would mean in foal to me. Is the pinto in the background your boy?


Not sure which picture you mean, but no. Only Snickers and my very old girl, Cottontail in the background. I will TRY to upload a picture of my boy..... This is Busy Man's Electric Volt. Bay Pinto. Foaled 06/10/2015. Stallion. This side of him doesn't show a couple of white zig zag markings (small) that look light lightning. He doesn't usually look at me like this but he isn't particularly thrilled with getting his picture taken lately. He is still a bit skittish and he watches when I check on the girls so I think he figures he's next!! LOL


----------



## Pitter Patter (Jun 20, 2020)

Any Baby Announcements today?!!! So excited for everybody!


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Jun 20, 2020)

The last couple of days are so hard. Sometimes they hold their foals seemingly forever. But she looks so extremely close. It’s only a matter of time.


----------



## Taz (Jun 20, 2020)

Pitter Patter said:


> I'
> 
> Not sure which picture you mean, but no. Only Snickers and my very old girl, Cottontail in the background. I will TRY to upload a picture of my boy..... This is Busy Man's Electric Volt. Bay Pinto. Foaled 06/10/2015. Stallion. This side of him doesn't show a couple of white zig zag markings (small) that look light lightning. He doesn't usually look at me like this but he isn't particularly thrilled with getting his picture taken lately. He is still a bit skittish and he watches when I check on the girls so I think he figures he's next!! LOL


What a nice boy, he should be worried if you're thinking about checking if he's in foal, hahaha. It must be your old girl who looks bay but has the mostly white tail? That makes sense with her name .


----------



## Kristin (Jun 20, 2020)

No baby! Trixie got a spa day this AM.. Maybe it will push her into labor... Probably the opposite!! She was very annoyed, but looks oftly cute!!


----------



## Taz (Jun 20, 2020)

Lucky girl! Look at that belly, I can't believe she's still hanging on. Maybe tonight


----------



## MerMaeve (Jun 20, 2020)

No baby from Squirt yet either.....maybe the storms over the weekend will push them into labor!!


----------



## Jodie (Jun 20, 2020)

Well “they” say everything happens in threes so maybe Trixie, Tilly and Squirt will all have their babies tonight! Lol


----------



## MerMaeve (Jun 20, 2020)

Jodie said:


> Well “they” say everything happens in threes so maybe Trixie, Tilly and Squirt will all have their babies tonight! Lol


YES!!! The sooner she pops the sooner we can bring her home........


----------



## Taz (Jun 20, 2020)

That would be so amazing!!!!!!


----------



## MerMaeve (Jun 20, 2020)

Sorry Pitter Patter, I guess you're going to have to wait!


----------



## Jodie (Jun 20, 2020)

MerMaeve said:


> Sorry Pitter Patter, I guess you're going to have to wait!


While I know you can’t always tell things from photos, I feel like Rosie, Snickers and Pepper might be around the same stage, so they can be the next 3!


----------



## Kristin (Jun 21, 2020)

What a cutie!!


----------



## Taz (Jun 21, 2020)

Please tell me you have a baby?


----------



## Kristin (Jun 21, 2020)

Nope...


----------



## Taz (Jun 21, 2020)

Kristin said:


> Nope...


Me either. Pregnant mares is some kind of really sick joke isn't it? Mumble,mumble,grumble.


----------



## Jodie (Jun 21, 2020)

Hey ladies, I can’t believe there are no babies from your girls yet!
So today I noticed the swelling in front of Rosie’s udder is actually visible from the side. It still feels squishy like it did before, just bigger. Is this just a normal stage of impending udder development?


----------



## Taz (Jun 21, 2020)

Yes it is. The edema can move back towards the udder when it starts or stay where it is or even get bigger. She's starting


----------



## Kristin (Jun 21, 2020)

Trixie has had edema for at least 7 weeks & its definitely gotten bigger the last few weeks.
Does Rosie has much udder development?

Trixie's vulva is looking more relaxed to me and maybe a bit of waxing on her teats, I ran out of PH testers and decided not to buy more, so I am not checking that anymore.... Hopefully something is happening and she isn't faking me out again!


----------



## Taz (Jun 21, 2020)

Come on Trixie you can do it tonight!!


----------



## Jodie (Jun 21, 2020)

Kristin said:


> Trixie has had edema for at least 7 weeks & its definitely gotten bigger the last few weeks.
> Does Rosie has much udder development?


Barely anything at all, but I’m sure that will get there in the coming weeks.


----------



## Kristin (Jun 22, 2020)

No foal .... Its starting to sound like a bad record playing over and over each AM that I report with no news!!


----------



## Kristin (Jun 22, 2020)

Look what I just found!!!!
Waxing & dripping white milk


----------



## Holly Chisholm (Jun 22, 2020)

Kristin said:


> Look what I just found!!!!
> Waxing & dripping white milk




WOW!!!!!! Don't take your eyes off her!


----------



## Kristin (Jun 22, 2020)

She is calm, Just butt pressing/itching or standing quietly.
Also a small amount of clear liquid came out of her vulva, maybe a few ounces...wasn't pee for sure!


----------



## Holly Chisholm (Jun 22, 2020)

That's what Sally was doing before foaling. We had a lot of action several nights in a row (always at night), then she was quiet for a few nights but did a lot of butt rubbing. When she started having contractions, Sterling was in my husband's lap within four minutes. It was my turn to sleep. He was born before I could get my pants and boots on and get out there. Rob did have to break him out of the sack. You are having a baby TODAY!!!


----------



## Kristin (Jun 22, 2020)

I called in to work.... Hopefully it is today and I didn't make myself look bad!!
Im currently sitting in the pasture with my foaling kit just watching her! 
I really think she wants to foal out here, so I don't want to bring her to her stall just yet.


----------



## Taz (Jun 22, 2020)

I'd let her foal outside, no reason to bring her in. Sounds like you could have a baby NOW or at least today!!!!!


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Jun 22, 2020)

She’s really making you work for this foal lol. Looks good to go!


----------



## Pitter Patter (Jun 22, 2020)

Taz said:


> What a nice boy, he should be worried if you're thinking about checking if he's in foal, hahaha. It must be your old girl who looks bay but has the mostly white tail? That makes sense with her name .


Well the papers I have on Cottontail state she is black. She isn't shedding out like the others, very patchy and slowly. But she is black under all that fluff! Her tail is mostly white with some black. I don't have the papers in front of me at the moment and can't recall if she is bay or pinto? The picture of Volt is funny to me. When I enlarge it you can see his eyes which seem to say, "Oh heck no!!" LOL. He is a very good boy though. What are other people's experience with mini stallions? Volt is standoffish but very curious. But if he gets a little one on one he is sweet with me for a couple of days and will approach me in the paddock for a scratch or treat. I think if I worked with him more he would be just as cuddly as my girls!! (Well, except for Snickers, who isn't particularly thrilled with being touched.)


----------



## Pitter Patter (Jun 22, 2020)

Come on Trixie!!! I'm so excited for you!


----------



## MerMaeve (Jun 22, 2020)

Yay Trixie!! You've got this!


----------



## MerMaeve (Jun 22, 2020)

Kristin said:


> No foal .... Its starting to sound like a bad record playing over and over each AM that I report with no news!!


It's like the Groundhog day movie!  Let's break the skip TODAY!


----------



## Kristin (Jun 22, 2020)

Still waiting... Still leaking fluid from vulva, the vet said probably is water is probably going to burst anytime or she will hold it in until tonight.


----------



## MerMaeve (Jun 22, 2020)

*insert happy dance*


----------



## Taz (Jun 22, 2020)

So exciting!!!!


----------



## Pitter Patter (Jun 22, 2020)

Wooo Hoooo, Trixie! You (and your human mama) got this! Prayers for an easy birth, happy, healthy mare and baby, and maybe something to soothe Kristin's nerves!!!


----------



## Kristin (Jun 22, 2020)

Thank you all! Im still watching and waiting... While I have her "locked up" Trixie is walking in and out of her stall a lot, she usually just stands on 1 side, when she is out, she either stands quietly or butt rubbs.
Lots of milk/waxing and still leaking some clear fluid from behind.


----------



## MerMaeve (Jun 22, 2020)

Hopefully tonight's the night!!! Good luck Trixie, you've got this! Prayers for a smooth birth and a healthy baby and mama!


----------



## Jodie (Jun 22, 2020)

Will be thinking of you and look forward to hearing that baby and mama are safe and well!


----------



## Taz (Jun 22, 2020)

Praying for everything to go well, can't wait to see an announcement that everyone's good.


----------



## Holly Chisholm (Jun 22, 2020)

Should you be collecting the leaking colostrum? Is it a lot?


----------



## Kristin (Jun 23, 2020)

Holly Chisholm said:


> Should you be collecting the leaking colostrum? Is it a lot?
> [/QUOTE
> If she doesn't foal by tomorrow then I will try that! I wasn't expecting her to be dripping like this!


----------



## Kristin (Jun 23, 2020)

Thank you Taz, Jodie, MerMaeve!!! Hopefully there good news in the AM!!


----------



## Taz (Jun 23, 2020)

How's Trixie doing?


----------



## Kristin (Jun 23, 2020)

We have a solid sorrel colt!!


----------



## Kristin (Jun 23, 2020)

Trixie is a little stinker and the one corner I cant see of her stall, she snuck out under the stall guard and over the 14" board & had the foal in the paddock and I found her with him at 4:45 AM, he was up and trying to nurse


----------



## Taz (Jun 23, 2020)

Oh that's wonderful!!!! Cangratulations !!!! Can't wait for pictures and updates


----------



## Pitter Patter (Jun 23, 2020)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## Kristin (Jun 23, 2020)

I think he may turn palamino


----------



## Jodie (Jun 23, 2020)

Aww he’s adorable! Huge congratulations


----------



## Taz (Jun 23, 2020)

What a cutie!! Does he have a name yet? What colour is dad? Has he peed and pooped?
I have to say I'm pretty impressed with Trixie jumping almost 1/2 her height while in labor.


----------



## Holly Chisholm (Jun 23, 2020)

HE IS ADORABLE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kristin (Jun 23, 2020)

He is big, 23".... No name yet.
He isnt latching well....so we collected and syringed him. Also had to do an enema to get some poop


----------



## Holly Chisholm (Jun 23, 2020)

Awwwwww, please keep us updated.


----------



## Taz (Jun 23, 2020)

Wow! That's huge! Please keep us updated as you can


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Jun 23, 2020)

Congratulations!


----------



## Kristin (Jun 23, 2020)

A few more pictures... I wish I could upload a video


----------



## Taz (Jun 23, 2020)

What a good mom, she's done this before hasn't she? How's he doing? Everything sorting out?


----------



## Kristin (Jun 23, 2020)

This is her 2nd foal. He figured out how to eat.... A little trial & error 1st, but he has it now... Look at that milk face


----------



## MerMaeve (Jun 23, 2020)

Awww, so adorable! Congratulations!!!! 

Next up: Tilly


----------



## Kristin (Jun 24, 2020)

Im so excited for all of your foals to be born!!! Im in heaven, so in love with this little guy!


----------



## Taz (Jun 26, 2020)

How are they doing? Any more pictures?


----------



## Pitter Patter (Jun 26, 2020)

Taz, how is Tilley doing? Is she any closer? I can't wait to see her little one! Both of my girls have come to a halt in any bagging up progress. UGH...


----------



## Kristin (Jun 28, 2020)

No name yet for this guy. We just cant think of anything that fits. He is a sweety, loves attention and scratches... although last night he decided he would try out his back end and kicked at us numerous times...so we have to put a stop to that


----------

